# Sorting hat chats



## Pelopra

Okay, the sorting hat chats are a Hogwarts house sorting system, which can be found on sortinghatchats.tumblr.com (here is their masterpost)

tl;dr: you get two house, one is for motivations, one is for method of doing things.

I'm super curious to hear people's thoughts!


----------



## poco a poco

Hmm, that's super interesting!! I think for me it'd be
Motivation: Hufflepuff
Method: Ravenclaw

This makes more sense for me than just ONE house, because I've always resonated with both Hufflepuff and Ravenclaw. And the primary/secondary descriptions fit!

My INFJ friend is the same where she resonates with two, but with Slytherin and Gryffindor.
I think 
Motivation: Slytherin
Method: Gryffindor
is SO accurate for her.


Thanks for sharing this :tongue:


----------



## Super Luigi

Primary = Motivation
Secondary = Method

I didn't read much, forget that, but I think I'm Slytherin for both.


----------



## Moo Rice

Primary: Slytherin
Secondary: Ravenclaw






The Penguin said:


> Primary = Motivation
> Secondary = Method
> 
> I didn't read much, forget that, but I think I'm Slytherin for both.


Primary:









Secondary:


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

I dislike their use of "intuition" for Gryffindor, because a large portion of Gryffindors are probably xSxP types. "Impulse" seems more accurate. Also, "selfish" is used too many times for Slytherin - just pick a different, more tactful and less biased way, jeez.



> Where adaptive Slytherin Secondaries are gifted in avoiding blows, shifting situations into favorable light, convincing, (and, yes, manipulating)


Little things like that.

I think i'm Gryffindor Primary and Ravenclaw Secondary, which (i feel) somewhat corresponds to Se-Ti. It can correspond to other functions but it works with mine.

Gut reactions/improvisation and trusting my gut with moral decisions - Gryffindor. Preparing skills beforehand and foreseeing what i will need in future situations, like learning languages and sports - Ravenclaw.

Cool theory, i appreciate the tumblr, but could've used better language at times.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Primary: Gryffindor
Secondary: Ravenclaw

They're the two I'm usually sorted into, anyway. Pottermore put me in Ravenclaw.


----------



## soop

Usually I hate things like this but take away the cringy context and its actually kind of insightful.

Ravenclaw before Gryffindor.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Also i find that this is a bit Introvert-biased.

Why does primary have to be motivation and secondary method? Why is the first one _internal_ and the second _external_? I get that motivation is "deep", that's the core of Enneatypes as well, but why separate the two into primary and secondary and assume that it's in that order of importance for everyone?

The person who wrote this seems convinced that "everyone is actually an introvert, deep down". They are unaware that for extroverts things like this might be more mixed than strictly "motivation first, action second".

Otherwise this seems like a cool new way of looking at things. But still flawed.


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Primary Gryffindor
Probably a mix of both the Ravenclaw and Gryffindor secondaries. They are aspects of each I relate to and aspects of each I don't. 




Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> Also i find that this is a bit Introvert-biased.


They explain on this page:



> Note: the term “Secondary” is not meant to imply that how you do things is any less important than why (the Primary House). It’s simply the way our terminology fell out and we’re too lazy to change it. The importance of motivations v. methods is a personal sliding scale– it’s perfectly valid for a person to identify with their Secondary House over their Primary. (When drawing from canonical sources, we assumed each character likely was in a House that matched to either their Primary or their Secondary. For instance, Harry is in Gryffindor for his heroic Gryffindor Primary, but Ginny Weasley is there for her brash and bold Gryffindor Secondary.)


----------



## tanstaafl28

Primary:Gryffindor
Secondary: Slytherin

Ne one-two-punch

I think this is really cool!


----------



## BroNerd

Neat. Slytherin and Ravenclaw were always the houses I felt fit me best. I think I’m Slytherin Primary and Ravenclaw Secondary.


----------



## Lunar Lamp

I think I'm probably Ravenclaw for both Primary and Secondary.


----------



## BroNerd

Pottermore sorts me into Ravenclaw actually. I’m conflicted between Ravenclaw and Slytherin. I value knowledge greatly and am kind of nerdy. But I’m very goal-oriented and value success/achieving my goals above all else. I’m the kind of person that does what it takes.


----------



## Darkbloom

Slytherin for both Primary (maybe a bit of Hufflepuff here would fit better instead of that last Slytherin Primary sentence) and Secondary🐍


----------



## Super Luigi

BroNerd said:


> Pottermore sorts me into Ravenclaw actually. I’m conflicted between Ravenclaw and Slytherin. I value knowledge greatly and am kind of nerdy. But I’m very goal-oriented and value success/achieving my goals above all else. I’m the kind of person that does what it takes.


I'm sort of a nerd, too. That's why it's hard for me to make small talk.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Primary: Gryffindor
Secondary: Hufflepuff


----------



## knitsix

MBTI: ISFJ
Primary: Hufflepuff
Secondary: Ravenclaw


----------



## Kenkao

I took 2 tests online before but i forgot the sites, and both sorted me to hufflepuff. 

Reading the link, i think i may be a hardcore hufflepuff. 

Both primaries and secondaries for me seem to be hufflepuff 

Primaries (why) 

Hufflepuff Primaries value people–all people. They value community, they bond to groups (rather than solely individuals), and they make their decisions off of who is in the most need and who is the most vulnerable and who they can help. They value fairness because every person is a person and feel best when they give everyone that fair chance. Even directly wronged, a Hufflepuff will often give someone a second (or fifth) chance.
This doesn’t mean all Hufflepuffs are inherently tolerant human beings, any more than all Gryffindors are inherently good, moral creatures. Hufflepuffs tend to believe that all people deserve some type of kindness, decency, or consideration from them–but they can define “person” however they want, excluding individuals or even whole groups.

Secondaries (how)

Hufflepuff Secondaries toil. Their strength comes from their consistency and the integrity of their method. They’re our hard workers. They build habits and systems for themselves and accomplish things by keeping at them. They have a steadiness that can make them the lynchpin (though not usually the leader) of a community. While stereotyped as liking people and being kind (and this version is perhaps a common reality), a Hufflepuff secondary can also easily be a caustic, introverted misanthrope who runs on hard work alone.

Mbti: infp
Enneagram : type 2 wing 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

I took a test and got Ravenclaw.


----------



## Kenkao

I like the analyses presented in the site. Though I don't agree to everything's, I can relate to most of them Hufflepuff primaries. I'm not surprised though as it's somehow similar to enneagram 2 wing 1. Enneagram answers the why - our motivation for the doing things. Though Hufflepuff has a great emphasis on fairness and I have tried all my life to be fair with people but of course I still make mistakes. If there's a value that's high in my priority list, it's fairness (mentioned that in the INFP forum severally months ago or maybe last year?)


Hufflepuffs are loyal before they are good or right– or,*rather, they feel that being loyal and true to things or people that*exist*is more important than sticking to grander but more abstract ideals or concepts. To a loyalist, sticking to an ideal or philosophical principle at the expense of the world or the individuals actually standing before them would feel anything from*silly*to*selfish*to*arrogant.

Hufflepuff’s loyalties are broader than Slytherin’s, the other loyalist House. This can take several forms. A Hufflepuff can be loyal to a broader concept of people than the Slytherin– Slytherins have a few people who are*theirs, while Hufflepuffs are more likely to be loyal to people in general. One common form of the Hufflepuff is the dedication to the idea that “every person is a person.”

(For a broader overview of our system, which we suggest you read first, please go*here!)

These Hufflepuffs compulsively attempt to understand other people’s reasoning behind things. They like giving people the benefit of the doubt. One way to look at this is to see loyalty as a general personality trait of Hufflepuffs that applies to many people, and Slytherin loyalty as something that is not less intrinsic to them or less important to them, but less of a major personality trait because it usually interacts with fewer people. For Hufflepuffs, loyalty is something less specific and possessive, and more general.

Hufflepuffs, until great extremes are met, are some of the most likely to come to their enemies’ aid. However, this does not necessarily mean they are more likely to*forgivethan other Houses. Some Puffs do delight in forgiveness, or heal through forgiveness, but it is not a necessary part of the system. If anything,*Gryffindors*are probably the most likely to forgive their enemies, if those enemies seem to repent and change. Gryffindor Primaries, driven by their own strong internal moral compasses, understand or perhaps expect that other people could eventually and genuinely come to their side of an issue. For a Puff, it is not about sides or repentance; it is about the inherent worth of a human being. Hufflepuffs who value other people in that way can and often will help someone they dislike, distrust, or disrespect.

Puffs can also be loyal to a group without being loyal to any*people*exactly. They can be loyal to the traditions, nostalgia, or legacy of a community or culture. Tradition and custom are vital things to a community group. Those things are*part*of the community and it can be that part instead instead of the people that a Hufflepuff attaches their loyalty to. Taylor, the traditionalist community organizer of*Gilmore Girls, is a Hufflepuff who is deeply loyal to the tradition, customs, and seeming of small town Stars Hollow, without particularly taking into account the people who live there.

Other non-people-based Hufflepuff Primaries might hate (or be disinterested in) people but love their town, subculture, religious organization, culture, or profession. They might also genuinely adore people, but invest their loyalties and therefore priorities in the overall shapes and traditions of their whole community instead of the actual well-being of the individuals within the community. These Hufflepuffs can be the gatekeepers of custom: the grumpy curmudgeon who complains about change at town meetings, the enthused archivist who is recording and preserving their world for the future generations, or the peppy soccer mom who tries to keep the communal town activities and institutions alive.

The importance here is not on*what*groups or*how*they value groups– the importance here is*that*they value groups, communities, and the footprints they leave in the world (whether it’s the people in them, the history of them, or the trappings of tradition and custom).

Hufflepuffs don’t need to be empathetic. They don’t have to be kind or warm or soft– they have to be fair and they have to be loyal. That’s the heart of it. You can have loyalty to people without*liking*people.

Hufflepuffs can move with a passion that’s stereotypically Gryffindor, or a detachment that’s stereotypically Ravenclaw. They can have loyalties so pointed that they look Slytherin– though this is most likely in the case of a Burned Puff, which we’ll discuss further below. However, a Hufflepuff who considers very few people to be “actually people” can look like a Slytherin as well.

This ability to dehumanize (only some people are “actually people”) is one of the things that sets Slytherin and Hufflepuff loyalty apart. This is not to say the Slytherins do not dehumanize–they certainly can and do–but it interacts with their loyalty differently. Slytherins prioritize most the people who they value the most. Hufflepuffs who value people try (with differing levels of success) to separate how much they*like*an individual and how much they*prioritize*them.

This is where the dehumanization comes into it. In order to cut off someone or to ignore certain groups, without feeling guilty about it, Hufflepuffs can often turn to dehumanization. They*other*whole groups– this is how you get racist Hufflepuffs, but also how you get Hufflepuffs who unapologetically deny they have any debt of fairness to, say, abusers. They can also dehumanize sole individuals, as a way to cut them out of their lives– friends who have betrayed them might remain part of their circle until some last straw, when they become monsters.

The place this differs from Slytherins is that Slytherins don’t*need*to dehumanize or other in order to exclude other people from their calculations. The people who are not “their” people can still be people to Slytherins, but the Slytherin just feels none of the Puff’s need to value all people equally, regardless of personal worth and affection. Hufflepuffs may or may not be more*likely*to other or dehumanize than the other Houses, but they and their species-wide fairness have a particular need for it.

An important disclaimer: Not that fair

Even if a Hufflepuff values all people, they can still value people they like slightly more. Hufflepuffs are still loyalists and are not entirely indiscriminate. It’s just that this behavior will likely not be as dramatic as it with a Slytherin– and a Hufflepuff is more likely to feel guilty about prioritizing those they love over others of equal*objective*value. Slytherins, in valuing those they love most over all others, feel validated and correct.

One of the easiest ways for a Hufflepuff to deal with this is to either rationalize it to themselves, or to dehumanize the neglected other in their minds– or to just live, quietly, with that edge of slight guilt.

Burned Hufflepuff

A Burned Hufflepuff is a Hufflepuff who has shrunk the community they once belonged to. For whatever reason, the Hufflepuff has found that having a community (or at least a community that large) is unsafe. They have raised their barriers, cut themselves off, put alligators in the moats.

What distances the burned Hufflepuff from the*Slytherin primary, who also prefers smaller circles, is that the Hufflepuff wants a larger community. They wish the world was the kind of place where making those kind of broad and warm connections was feasible, practical, and not dangerous. The Slytherin is sated with their small circle; the burned Hufflepuff is aching for things they cannot or will not allow themselves to have.

A Hufflepuff can, it is important to note, cut off a portion of the community without burning. A Hufflepuff cutting off, say, a bully, betrayer, or abuser, because they don’t deserve to be part of their community–that does not have to be a burning (though it can be– for instance, the actions of one villain might make the whole world into an untrustworthy place).

Hufflepuff primaries are not inherent doormats, despite the common stereotype–standing up for themselves and their right to safety, happiness, and autonomy does not make someone not a Puff or not an unburned Hufflepuff. Hufflepuffs are inherent valuers of community–whether that community is their town, country, gender, field, or family; or even something that focuses less on the warm bodies of a community and more on the traditions, structures, trappings, and history of a culture or place. Adjusting their definitions of “community” as the Puff learns more, grows, and figures out what their boundaries should be is just change, not a burning. *

The burned Hufflepuff comes in not when the Hufflepuff simply prunes their community, but when that pruning is an act of despair, desperation, or sacrifice. They are not cutting off the dead leaves or excluding a poisoned limb. A burned Hufflepuff can’t handle the world as is and they are cutting off portions of the community they love, value, and feel a debt and duty to, or cutting off the potential to have a community altogether. A Hufflepuff burns when they act against the values they hold and refuse to support, aid, or stick with a part of a community that they do consider their own and owed.

Hufflepuff is one of the most common “burned” primaries in our present media. Very often, a burned Hufflepuff is at the core of the “Jerk with a Heart of Gold,” the “Sour Knight in Armor,” or any gruff, jaded hero who saves people despite seeming very very done with this whole people thing (stripped Gryffindors can also, though less often, fill this role).

Burned Hufflepuffs are an easy way to write a character who can be good, sacrificing, and noble without being a ball of cheerful, loving sunshine or a lofty mess of shiny but impractical ideals. They populate dark-and-gritty settings and grim dystopias, where they thrive, angst, and usually end up either building or falling in with small, tightly knit families of misfits.

A Hufflepuff’s burning can happen for a host of reasons. A Hufflepuff who feels compromised in some way might feel the rest of the community is safer or better without them, and will cut themselves off. Over the ten plus seasons of trauma, growth, and new and exciting types of unhealthiness, Dean Winchester of*Supernatural*is sometimes this sort of burned Hufflepuff. A monster hunter and a child of violence, Dean wishes hard and hopelessly to be part of the oblivious civilian population–his greatest temptations tend to be a normal life, a family, barbecues. His brief domesticity with Lisa and Ben, his dream in the djinn’s imaginary world, and his joy at finding the Men of Letter’s homey bunker (a kitchen! his own bedroom!) are all places where his underlying desires seep through.

Dean’s world is a dangerous one, however, and he is a dangerous one. It’s what causes him to leave Ben and Lisa, after bringing supernatural threat home to them. It’s why, other than a few often regretted instances, Dean never even attempts that sort of family or peace. He thinks he is unfit for such warmth and goodness; he is a hunter and that requires sacrifice.

A Hufflepuff could also be so exhausted and traumatized that they have to put up walls and boundaries to survive–this act of survival will feel both wrong and necessary. Will Graham in the show*Hannibal*is a Hufflepuff whose empathy and work with serial killers has put such a drain on him that he’s cut himself off as much as possible–refusing eye contact, living out by himself in the woods with his dogs, ferociously refusing connection while also leaning into it (most apparent with his growing “friendship” with Dr. Lecter, but also visible with Jack and the lab techs). The world of*Hannibal*is an ugly place and to survive in it, empathetic Will must Burn.

A Hufflepuff could also look around at the hard, damning world and decide that their ideals are impractical and impossible, and limit themselves to the few they can help– and damn themselves for every one they can’t. Malcolm Reynolds, the captain of the TV series*Firefly, is this type of burned Puff. When his Browncoats lose their civil war, Mal circles in on himself, losing his faith in man as well as God. He defines his new community as just the crew of the ship he captains–nine wayward souls.

One of the places Mal’s burning is most apparent is in the sequel movie*Serenity, when Mal and some of his crew are escaping a doomed town. A townsman clings to the back of their vehicle, slowing it, and Mal shoots him (the attackers who are coming to town are a fate worth than death). When his second in command questions him later, she tells him, “In wartime, we’d never have left a man behind.” Mal responds, “Maybe that’s why we lost.“

Mal did his best in a situation where he believes you inherently can’t save everyone, and it still eats him on dark nights. But his traumas in war and loss have forced his Puff into a system of grim practicality that defines one type of the burned Hufflepuff primary.

There are of course many ways of being burned and of being a Hufflepuff primary that we haven’t discussed here. But the basic tenet of the burned Hufflepuff is this: abandoning a community or a chance for one, while wanting desperately not to have to.

To sum:

Hufflepuff is a Loyalist Primary, like Slytherin. But where Slytherin’s loyalties are pinpoint, Hufflepuff loyalties are broad and fair. Hufflepuff loyalties tend to have more to do with a sense of belonging or allegiance than a sense of possession. While they have preferences, biases, and personal loyalties, a Hufflepuff often values the idea that there is an inherent worth in just being a person. They can also be loyal to traditions or cultures, rather than people–but the key of it is that the devote themselves to something bigger than them.

Hufflepuff, like Gryffindor, is a Felt Primary. They have a strong sense of fairness and obligation, though the forms of those fairnesses can vary widely. If they tried to talk themselves out of a duty, kindness, or service they felt obligated towards, however, it would feel like shirking and squirming, not reasonable reassessment.

Hufflepuff Primaries work under a need-based system: when they make decisions, they weigh the needs of other people equally or above the weight they give to themselves and their personal attachments. This is often particularly stressful to the other loyalist house, Slytherin, who will almost always choose a friend over a stranger in need.

Hufflepuff Primaries are some of the people most likely to feel guilty about taking care of themselves–sleep and food are common ones, but this also includes emotional and mental health. How can they not when every person is worth care and attention, and someone else might need their time more? (And someone always does.)


Note: the part I disagree the most is the loyalty to tradition. I don't have that loyalty to tradition because I believe in what should be done, that each person has their own unique needs that can be met by traditions that are often generalized, we cannot judge someone by their adherence to traditions, that to be fair everyone deserves to have their own set of "traditions" which are just and fair 

"Devoted themselves to something bigger than them" is something I can relate with, too much in fact  and also the descriptions on burnt Hufflepuff 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Edit: sorry for spelling and grammatical errors. My phone is auto correcting or auto complete words


----------



## Kenkao

Hufflepuff secondaries 

Hufflepuff Secondaries invest themselves into their world with service and support. When things turn out well for a Puff it often comes as a result of those old investments culminating and giving back. Old debts might raise their head in a time of need. Communities the Puff has supported or built might marshal to their aid without even being asked. Their reputation might precede them, allowing them trust or the allowances that they need.
Often overlooked, Hufflepuff Secondaries are handed secrets, access, or tasks of monumental importance because they have developed a reputation that they can be trusted with them. This reputation has been earned through a slow and steady process of hard work and actually being that reliable that the Puff will have built up over years. 
This is what makes a Hufflepuff: they show up. They do the work, often for no obvious gain except for the satisfaction of a job well done. This is the source of their power, and it is slowly gathered, not obvious to look at, and rarely spent. Where Gryffindors charge and Slytherins transform, the Hufflepuff seems inconsequential and harmless until the moment when they rise up and call on all their debts, secrets, and trust.
For a broader overview of our system, which we suggest you read first, please go here!
Niceness v. Toil
Hufflepuff Secondaries are twofold in a way that is more striking than any of the other houses. Kindness and hard work are both stereotypes of the House– but you can have grumpy, bitter Hufflepuff secondaries just as easily as you can have cheerful social butterflies who never pay a bill on time.
Both of these traits–niceness and toil–tie back to a sense of dedication. Hufflepuffs *mean* it. Whatever they are doing– loving or lying or laboring– they invest in it. Doing things partway is unsettling and ineffective. Where Slytherin draws strength from their quick wits, Gryffindor their shining integrity of intent, and Ravenclaw their pools of skills and knowledge, Hufflepuffs have an integrity of effort. Hard work is what pays off in the end.
But because what people choose to dedicate themselves to can vary so widely, the performance and seeming of the Hufflepuff Secondary can vary widely as well. They don’t have to be dedicated to every thing in their lives, just the things that are important. For some people that’s friendships, lovers, community– this is where you get the community builder. For other Hufflepuffs, they love their job, their hobby, or their cause. It is a non-personable sphere where they apply their focus, dedication, and investment.
The Puff Secondary gets their power from steadiness and consistency and hard-work no matter what it is they’re building. They might use that to build a community, but also might use it to tirelessly (or at least ceaselessly) devote themselves to school or their work and gain a valuable reputation as an honest, hard worker. This might attract people to them and encourage a community to form around and rely on them, but that’s not the active community building that Hufflepuff is more stereotyped as.
That reputation for active community building comes from a place of being hard-working specifically in friendships, as mentioned above. If their friendships are where they invest their efforts, then they caretake, they give their time, they make you cookies, they bring you soup and take care of you when you’re sick, and they support you reliably. This is what makes a Hufflepuff Secondary so well known for being a good friend.
But not all Hufflepuffs do it that way. While it’s possibly common that Hufflepuffs would apply their hard work ethic to friendship, not all do– or others only have a few friends and so that community building is limited and goes unnoticed.
You can also have a Hufflepuff who only has one or two friends because they devote all of their time to studying to become, say, the best nurse there’s ever been. That Hufflepuff can be constantly irritated by how the rest of the people around them don’t work as hard as they do because if they did, then everyone would get more done and the world would be generally better off. They can be bitter and short with people, but still be working, without hypocrisy, to the benefit of the world. Nice is not required– reliable is. 
Integrity of Method 
Rather than an integrity of performance (as with Gryffindor Secondaries, who must be themselves or wither), there is an integrity of method with Hufflepuffs. Things must be earned. Interactions and achievements must be fair.
Kindness and service describe one possible extreme of the Puff secondary, but stubbornness, hard work, and dedication make up the true backbone of this House. While they are often comfortable twisting themselves into knots to make the people around them comfortable and happy, they will balk and dig in mulish heels if asked to cut corners in the things they accomplish and build. It matters how you get there.
Arguments of efficiency will not convince them. Shortcuts are frowned upon. There is an integrity of method that, while it may be invisible to non-Puffs, colors the value of the entire end goal. It is that integrity of method that has to be appealed to– convince a Puff that your method falls within the scope of their integrity, and you’re home free.
They Mean It
Where Gryffindors’ strengths require a genuineness of the charge, Hufflepuffs require a genuineness too. They must believe in the work they put their mind to. This holds true when that work is misdirection, or empathy, or their profession. A half-hearted Hufflepuff is not just unmoored and existential, but ineffective.
Different Hufflepuff secondaries will apply this purposefulness to different avenues. Work ethic and straightforward labor are both common, as are interpersonal relationships and support. However, some Hufflepuffs can also apply themselves to things like manipulation, influence, power, or deceit.
Hufflepuffs have a tendency to become the thing the situation needs. Where a Gryffindor Secondary will step on toes in social situations, unwilling to compromise for the sake of social harmony, a Hufflepuff who invests most in groups will comfortably shape themselves to best keep the peace and smooth things over. (A Hufflepuff who is invested in their work, rather than people, is as likely as a Gryffindor to step on toes– they shape themselves with other priorities in mind).
This ability to shift, while often completely emotionally genuine in the moment, can look suspiciously similar to the Slytherin traits of adaptability and reactivity. But where Slytherins can look like most things, Hufflepuffs can be most things.
This can be used to help and support others by becoming what they need in that moment, to make drudge work enjoyable by deciding it’s fun, or even for deceit. Hufflepuff secondaries lie best by believing the lie, even if only for that moment.
Beware the Nice Ones (and the Not-Nice Ones)
Hufflepuff Secondaries are an overlooked power in the foundations. Hufflepuffs can call on the people and work they have invested in, but they can also use their power as a threat– threaten to pull out their stability from the foundation of a community/project/person. They can use the secrets, favors, and access they have acquired, often unnoticed, over the years to attack and injure.
Threats and attacks of this sort is the last resort of the Hufflepuff secondary, because it cuts so deeply into their own power base. Not done carefully, this can throw the Hufflepuff back to ground 0, stripped of all their resources (and of their power of overlooked anonymity). However, pushed into a corner, the Hufflepuff can be absolutely devastating to those threatening or challenging them.
Carefully done, a Hufflepuff can use these more aggressive forms of their secondary to destroy opponents without destroying their own power base. This requires a careful maintenance of their existing power base and some degree of either subtlety in their attacks (so as not to upset the civilians) or a marshalling and impassioning of the community against their target. Hufflepuff secondaries who weaponize their secondary as a rule, as opposed to as a last resort, can be powerful and somewhat terrifying to those who manage to notice them.
At the core of the Hufflepuff secondary, though, is reliability, consistency, and hard work. Whether the anxious pack mom, the grumpy diner owner, or the brilliant, sheltered physicist, Hufflepuff secondaries bury themselves in their work and their loves. They have a tendency to build things around them (whether communities or projects), brick by stubborn brick. It’s that unwavering dedication which gives them success and reward. When things go well, it is by their quiet, unflagging investments coming back to them.
To sum:
Hufflepuff is a Foundational Secondary, like the Ravenclaw Secondary. Both Foundational Secondary Houses tend to get their strengths and advantages from things they have previously invested their time and energy into. Hufflepuff Secondaries tend to keep an impressive reserve of power in people– often through community building and generosity, or hard work and a reputation for reliability. Whether or not they are friendly, Hufflepuff Secondaries can often be the bastion or cornerstone of their community.
Hufflepuff is also an Inspirational Secondary, like the Gryffindor Secondary. Where Gryffindors lead and inspire, however, Hufflepuffs generate trust and a sense of safety. While they can be the beating hearts of social groups, with dozens of powerful favors and secrets under their hat, Hufflepuffs can also be the quiet, dedicated, nose-to-the-grindstone misanthrope in the corner. Hufflepuff’s power is not being liked–it is being trusted, which is something different altogether.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etiennette

Two of my friends are OBSESSED with Harry Potter, haha! They asked me to take 3 hybrid house quizzes this year, and I always got Gryffinclaw :laughing:

So jumping off of that, I suppose that my primary is Gryffindor and my secondary is Ravenclaw. This system is actually pretty good; I always go with my gut when it comes to decision making but I make sure to follow through with a clear plan of action that heavily extends into the future. It’s a confusing combo for my friends, who were “like, 65% sure you’re a Hufflepuff”. To be fair, on the Buzzfeed quiz I got a fair amount of Hufflepuff characteristics in me that rival my Ravenclaw tendencies.


----------



## Kenkao

Etiennette said:


> Two of my friends are OBSESSED with Harry Potter, haha! They asked me to take 3 hybrid house quizzes this year, and I always got Gryffinclaw :laughing:
> 
> So jumping off of that, I suppose that my primary is Gryffindor and my secondary is Ravenclaw. This system is actually pretty good; I always go with my gut when it comes to decision making but I make sure to follow through with a clear plan of action that heavily extends into the future. It’s a confusing combo for my friends, who were “like, 65% sure you’re a Hufflepuff”. To be fair, on the Buzzfeed quiz I got a fair amount of Hufflepuff characteristics in me that rival my Ravenclaw tendencies.


I know right! I'm equally amazed! I can also relate with the Hufflepuff descriptions. I'm Hufflepuff through and through (though Gryffindor always came in second with a single or two point/s away from Hufflepuff). 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BroNerd

Reviving this thread.
I took the new test they have.
I’m a Slytherin Primary and Hufflepuff Secondary.


----------



## Super Luigi

BroNerd said:


> Reviving this thread.
> I took the new test they have.
> I’m a Slytherin Primary and Hufflepuff Secondary.


I did something more interactive and step by step, and ended up with Gryffindor primary and Ravenclaw secondary.


----------



## fendertele

I was fairly certain my primary is gryff but was unsure of my secondary... the pottermore hat puts me in Hufflepuff.

So I think im primary gryff secondary Hufflepuff... which is cool since my fave characters are Remus,Ron and Snape and I think one of them is the same


----------



## Grey Wolf

Based on the chart from the first page by Moo Rice, Ravenclaw primary and probably Slytherin secondary. I relate to responding quickly when I can, but coming at a thing from different angles rather than simply strong-arming it.


----------



## fendertele

was pretty sure I replied to this before ???

anyhooo i think I got like gryff-gryff or huffle-gryff/gryff - huffle cant remember which one... same one as Eddard nae head stark.


----------



## BroNerd

This is a really interesting system. 
I’ve learned not only am I a Slytherpuff but I also model Ravenclaw.
Makes sense overall. I value academic achievement and like to do what is most logical which makes me understand/appreciate the Ravenclaw mindset. But when push comes to shove, I’m a Slytherin.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Ravenclaw primary, Gryffindor secondary. Makes sense to me.


----------



## BlackEar

I wish I was a Ravenclaw primary and Slytherin secondary. But I'm more of a Slytherin primary and Ravenclaw secondary.


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Here's my result from taking their test:

"We think you're a Burned Gryffindor Primary and a Ravenclaw Secondary.

A burned Gryffindor still thinks it’s important to try to do the right thing. They just have some doubts, insecurities, or cynicism around the idea that anyone can know what “right” is. The world would be easier if they could trust their gut, but they know they can’t. They still strive to do what they can, and often build a constructed morality system (or adopt an external legal, philosophical, or religious code) in order to live as well as possible. But unlike a Ravenclaw Primary, who would be satisfied and righteous using this external system, a burned Gryffindor will always be disappointed and even guilty using this out-sourced moral system.

Ravenclaw Secondaries collect-- hobbies, skillsets, knowledge."

I'll definitely take it again later though, because there's a lot in there.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

From the quiz:

Primary: Gryffindor

"Gryffindor Primaries trust their moral intuitions and have a need and a drive to live by them. They feel what’s right in their gut, and that matters and guides them. If they don’t listen to and act on that, it feels immoral.

We call Gryffindor morality “felt” but that doesn’t mean they’re all impetuous, emotional hellions. Gryffindors can still be intelligent, deliberate creatures who weigh their decisions and moralities carefully. Reasoning, intellectualizing and debate can be support for a Gryffindor’s felt morality– but those things can never make a fully satisfying morality in themselves. Some things are just wrong, no matter what pretty words you use to explain them."

Secondary: Model Ravenclaw

"If you model Ravenclaw secondary, then you use these tools primarily when you think they will help or when they will be fun, but are less likely to jump to them when another way could be just as effective—- whether that’s confronting your problem head-on, playing things by ear, toiling, or calling on your community.

A model is a toolset you're borrowing from another House. It may come pretty naturally to your hand, if it's been part of your life long enough, but you mostly use it for utility. You don't find yourself using these techniques and behaviors except when you think they'll come in handy. They're not valuable, enjoyable, and worthwhile for their own inherent sake."


Not bad. I'm also a close tie with Hufflepuff and Slytherin primaries and Hufflepuff secondary. That would make for some... interesting combinations. :laughing: Although I do like Gryffindor & Model Ravenclaw for how I am as a person.


----------



## Strawberry Lemonade

I have always considered myself a Ravenclaw and Slytherin hybrid. Slytherin might be primary, but I'm not sure. I went a Potter event before and they did a sorting hat line, but people just guessed their own type. I was disappointed that there was no option to be tested.


----------



## smallhead

It doesn't know if I'm Slytherin or Gryffindor but the hat say Slytherin.


----------



## WarmMachines

*You might be a Slytherin Primary.*

Slytherin Primaries are fiercely loyal to the people they care for most. Slytherin is the place where “you’ll make your real friends”– they prioritize individual loyalties and find their moral core in protecting and caring for the people they are closest to.

Slytherin’s reputation for ambition comes from the visibility of this promotion of the self and their important people– ambition is something you can find in all four Houses; Slytherin’s is just the one that looks most obviously selfish.

Because their morality system of “me and mine first” is fairly narrow in scope, Slytherins often construct an additional morality system (a “model”) to deal with situations that are not addressed by their personal loyalty system.


----------



## WarmMachines

*You might be a Ravenclaw Secondary.*

Ravenclaws are collectors. Dedicated to knowledge, to facts, systems, tools, or skills, the things they have already learned are what they call on when things get tough. They can collect useful skills, build complex clever systems, invent vitally useful things, or just learn everything there is to know about the birds of South America.

Ravenclaws’ efficacy often relies on what situation they are in: what the problem is they have to solve and whether or not they’ve prepared the proper tools for that problem. While Hufflepuffs and Gryffindors can apply their skills at stockpiling trust or inspiring passion to attack various situations, Ravenclaws’ tools are necessarily task specific. Do they know how to ride horses? Speak Greek? Do they have contingency plans for earthquakes, zombie apocalypses, or a surprise visit from the in-laws?

If they’ve already built themselves a tool set for a situation, they’re likely to excel at it. If they have not, they’re likely to blink a few times while they try to either invent something new for themselves or to cobble up something approximate from their existing resources.

Ravenclaws, like Hufflepuff Secondaries, are at their best when they can prepare before the problems show up, not improvise or invent in the moment. Where Hufflepuffs invest in reputation, community, and effort, Ravenclaws invest in tools. These tools can vary from detailed knowledge of modern Romance languages, Mesopotamian history, Gothic architecture, and US civil court legal procedures; or mastering the skills of carjacking, gourmet vegan cooking, juggling, and staying level-headed in crisis; or keeping internal (or external) databases on their friends’, allies’, and enemies’ likes, dislikes, connections, obligations, fears, weaknesses, strengths, and goals. Some of these are more useful than others. Ravenclaws can collect their tools with the aim of eventual usefulness, but are likely to also collect knowledge just for the sake of knowledge.


----------



## WarmMachines

Hm, not bad actually. I have gotten Slytherin twice during sorting at Pottermore, and then like a charm, I got Ravenclaw the third time. This is interesting!


----------



## Sygma

Primary Ravenclaw
Secondary Slytherin


----------



## BroNerd

I'm in a better place on so many levels than I was six to seven months ago despite the chaos that is 2020.
I'm a Ravenclaw primary/Slytherin secondary.


----------

